

Ask HN: Can/Should I make my site one size larger? - Aegean

Here's my site: http://www.b-labs.com<p>I find the fonts somewhat small, though coincidentally I see that oracle.com has very similar fonts, so it shouldn't be too wrong.
What do you think?<p>Secondly if I press ctrl+ on my browser, everything looks much more readable. Is there an html directive to make my site larger like that? I know my questions are basic but I am looking for opinion and not just answers.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://www.b-labs.com>

Yes the text is too small. It's also very high on the ginger factor, and it's
hard to understand what it is you actually do.

"... specializing in embedded virtualization solutions."

What problem does it solve? What pain do I have that you will remove for me?

In short, I think you try to make it say too much, and the wrong things. You
need to tell me what problem you solve for me.

------
aeden
Yes, you should make the font size larger.

------
ljf
site seems to be down? Too much traffic?

edit - now getting a 403

~~~
ljf
Site back now - but yes I'd push for one font size larger - you have a lot of
text there, so always good to make it readable (if you want it read ;) )

~~~
Aegean
Thanks. Would I have to redesign everything to make it look larger as a whole?

~~~
ljf
I wouldn't redesign just increase font size by one. and lose any unclear text
and replace with direct explanations and facts. easier to take in, quicker and
makes a site feel more honest. also more likely to contain terms people search
for.

